# Lahore, Pakistan- Mughal and Modern



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

The Airport (Only 3 Years old but in a Mughal architecture)


























*Holiday Inn Hotel*









Lahore Canal
























































Gaddafi Stadium





































































































































[/QUOTE]







































































































































































































Restaurants and Shopping Areas (Lahoris love to eat and shop)




















































































The amazing FOOD STREETS of Lahore

Anarkali food street


















Gowalmandi food street









Old Lahore (Mughal) and Tourist Sites

Kamran's Baradari









Badshahi Mosque 









Shalamar Gardens



























Minar-e-Pakistan


















Shish Mahal (Lahore Fort)









11th Century House









Chamburgi Gate









Badshahi Mosque









Shalimar Gardens









Wagah Border


























































































General Post Office









Wazir Khan Mosque


















http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/JADI28/336877218uCPWel_ph.jpg[IMG]

Royal fort in Lahore
[IMG]http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b96/JADI28/31209968.jpg

Lahore Museum









A Church




































Extremely Old Lahore


----------



## ManchesterISwonderful (Jan 25, 2004)

The old (Mughal and other) architecture's fantastic.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

nice architecture!!!


----------



## globill (Dec 4, 2005)

Wow...

I remember one taxi ride in Chicago, years ago, and the driver was from Lahore. We sat and talked for awhile even after arriving at the destination. He spoke at length about the beauty of Lahore, and how it was similar to Chicago.

Your pictures confirmed his message. Can't wait to visit someday. Old and new, truly beautiful, so much to see....amazing.


----------



## Victoria (Feb 23, 2005)

Great pictures, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

The Suburbs of Lahore























































]


----------



## asfar (May 20, 2005)

great pictures .... man there is no place like lahore...its amazing


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

vc15nets, some great pics from you as usual, thanks for sharing.


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)

GumNaam said:


> vc15nets, some great pics from you as usual, thanks for sharing.


No problem.

Restaurants:

The dude in the picture below IS NOT ME! He is standing outside Village Restaurant. Its new but it has been built in a traditional style.









This is Coco's Den. It has been built in a building that is hundreds of years old and has been restored. It has magnificent views of the old city including Badshai Mosque.









UNO Chicago Grill









Dunkin Donuts









Mc.Ds









Veranda









Bowling Alley









Gunsmoke- a Texas theme restaurant









Check out the interior









































Nandos









Pizza Hut


----------



## vc15nets (Aug 16, 2005)




----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*Some more pictures of Lahores Mughal Architecture*

*The Lahore Fort*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*The Badshahi Mosque*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*Wazir Khan Mosque*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*Jehangir's Tomb*


----------



## swerveut (Jan 23, 2005)

*The Shalamar Gardens*


----------



## Red aRRow (Jul 5, 2005)

Excellent pictures swerveut!! Lahore has the best Mughal style architecture in Pakistan.


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

i've gt some videos of lahore wnna share em...... chk em out......

Mall Road 1:
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-324082429678474679&hl=en-GB

Mall Road 2:
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=6299420315798297437&hl=en-GB

Motorway: Kallar Kahar
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=1980259499006285141&hl=en-GB

Motorway Hills:
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=7946257861418043399&hl=en-GB

Motorway Salt Range:
http://video.google.co.uk/videoplay?docid=-6502669764964325144&hl=en-GB


----------



## OmI92 (Mar 9, 2011)

...


----------

